# should I buy a eurovan? reliability?



## mek (May 27, 2009)

I've recently become nearly obsessed with wanting to buy a Eurovan weekender. We've been looking for a bigger car for more seating (we only have 2 elementary school age kids, but we want to be able to drive friends/visiting relatives too) but nothing has made me too excited. I only recently discovered the eurovan and its camping option - which seems so great (we are campers), and I love the idea of driving something totally unique. We had a honda odyssey a few years ago but exchanged it for a manual shift Saab 9-5 wagon which has been lots more fun, albeit slightly less trouble-free than the Odyssey would have been.
However, the weekenders aren't cheap (there's an '02 in my area w/a rebuilt transmission & 107k miles selling for more than $20k). I'm afraid I would be spending a ton of cash (the bank's, not mine) to buy it, only to end up with big repair bills.
Any advice? What kind of repairs should I be anticipating? Would I be crazy to consider this my daily driver and dependable travel vehicle? I can do a lot of DIY, but the Saab is keeping me busy.
TIA.


----------



## Seano (Jan 2, 2003)

I'd strongly consider what else $20K can get you. 
The EV is a complex and unusual vehicle that can have a few idiosyncracies in the gearbox. air-con and some electronics. In most cases, apart from the g/box they aren't catastrophic merely inconvenient and it really depends how personally you take it.
If you really ride the reliability wagon then don't get too attached to the EV. But if you are a member of the 'drive it till it dies' fraternity and take the Hell or High Water Approach then you might really enjoy the ownership experience ......even if bits don't always work.


----------



## VW_Enthu1 (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (Seano)*

I would have trouble justifying $20k+ for an EVW with 107K miles and no form of warranty - especially east of the Mississippi. I got mine wholesale over three years ago in Tennessee for just over $15K and it had 110K+ at the time.
If I'm not out west, I would have to get that van for down around $17-18K at least so I could build-in some mechanical insurance $. Snoop around for a bit.
Also - and this is debated on this forum weekly - I would not use my EVW as a daily driver unless I had no other choice. I look at it as an antique Winnebago. Baby it. Drive slow. Start slow. Stop slow. However, some people have gotten away with it and had good luck...
I will say if you intend on your wife driving this thing every day...and she is the type that freaks out if the car breaks down and has to sit in the shop for a week or two...I would think twice - for your own mental health...










_Modified by VW_Enthu1 at 6:33 AM 5-28-2009_


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

*Re: should I buy a eurovan? reliability? (mek)*

I have an 03 weekender and my family and I love it. I bought it new and aside from having the rear sway bar come loose on the way to Vegas, I have had zero problems with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
They are expensive







However, they hold their value









_Modified by borellsoffun at 4:51 PM 5-28-2009_


_Modified by borellsoffun at 4:52 PM 5-28-2009_


----------



## loopster (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: should I buy a eurovan? reliability? (borellsoffun)*

My transmission started making bad, bad, bad metallic noises today!


----------



## VW_Enthu1 (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: should I buy a eurovan? reliability? (loopster)*

uh oh.


----------



## rensho (Jan 21, 2002)

It is really a great van. Set your expectations that some things are pricey to work on or buy. The tranny should see regular, well done, fluid changes. Some of the electricals are poorly designed, but the forum has well documented most of the cases. Ball joints and rod ends wear and cause clunking. Shocks should be upgraded if worn/original.
MPG is 17ish.
I have a Weekender and love it.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: should I buy a eurovan? reliability? (mek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mek* »_I've recently become nearly obsessed with wanting to buy a Eurovan weekender. We've been looking for a bigger car for more seating (we only have 2 elementary school age kids, but we want to be able to drive friends/visiting relatives too) but nothing has made me too excited. I only recently discovered the eurovan and its camping option - which seems so great (we are campers), and I love the idea of driving something totally unique. We had a honda odyssey a few years ago but exchanged it for a manual shift Saab 9-5 wagon which has been lots more fun, albeit slightly less trouble-free than the Odyssey would have been.
However, the weekenders aren't cheap (there's an '02 in my area w/a rebuilt transmission & 107k miles selling for more than $20k). I'm afraid I would be spending a ton of cash (the bank's, not mine) to buy it, only to end up with big repair bills.
Any advice? What kind of repairs should I be anticipating? Would I be crazy to consider this my daily driver and dependable travel vehicle? I can do a lot of DIY, but the Saab is keeping me busy.
TIA.

I paid $20,900 in 2001 for a used 2000 Eurovan MV with 15,000 miles. I sure wouldn't consider spending $20,000+ for anything over 100,000 miles.
Personally, if I were needing a good family van I would consider the new Volkswagen Routan. Sure, it's not the VW van we would have liked to have seen here in the US but in all fairness, it's a pretty decent minivan. The interior is definitely an upgrade from the Chrysler/Dodge products and the suspension upgrades do give it a better feel on the road.


----------



## a1junkie (Apr 26, 2000)

Be patient- I got my '99 Weekender w/ 117k miles and a CEL from an exhaust leak, a couple minor panel dings, and 0 rust for $8500 on eBay. Once I correct the CEL I'd expect to get about $15k for it, but bargains are out there- especially if the seller is just going by what the dealer will give as a trade-in, or if the tranny is shot and they want to sell it rather than repair. 
And I DO use mine as a daily driver- although I work from home, and have a scooter for nice weather, so it sometimes sits for weeks. And I drive it like a VR6 VW ought to be driven- 90mph down the interstate.







I do tend to be a little timid on the acceleration though, having heard all the transmission failure horror stories- but they say if the tranny makes it past 80k miles it's one of the "good" ones, so I'm probably ok.


_Modified by a1junkie at 4:09 PM 6-4-2009_


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

*Re: (a1junkie)*

We gave several Routans, including all trim levels, and nearly every equipment a very fair test, putting well over 200 miles on them and came away totally shaking our heads. The SEL premium gave me my HIDs and Foglights, but the reduced head room from the sun roof greatly compromised the rear head room (especially for adults) and rendered the second row entertainment video screen nearly useless. This van also had the towing package, which I thought I wanted until I drove it. The self-leveling suspension totally ruined the handling... made it way too wallowly (?) and vague, and a total handling nightmare... try imagining picking up a dog by his back legs and trying to navigate the dog across the room... now you get the idea. The trans left alot to be desired in terms of smoothness, but the engine was good when it came to power. The center console, while convenient and full of lots of storage, was quite flimsy and didn't appear to be well built. We then tried the normal SEL with the nav and RES. While the increased head room was much appreciated, and due to the lack of the sun roof which allowed the RES to be located further forward making the RES more usable, this van was also with issues. The backup camera was a total joke for usability (as it was on the SEL premium), no HIDs are available and the price quoted to update this van to HIDS nearly gave me a heart attack. When applying the brakes on this van, the steering wheel had a terrible shimmy, making it difficult to hold on the steering wheel. Our salesman (great guy, btw) said this was common on the vans that had been sitting around for awhile and the brakes would be fixed before we took delivery. WTF... the planned use for this van would mean that once we owned it, it would sit around unused for extended periods of time... If this is indeed common, then this is the deal breaker. The handling without the towing package was much improved, but still not up to my expectations (and, yes, I have driven our Eurovan over 70k miles, and have put well over 300K on full sized Dodge B250 wagons/vans so I know what to expect from a van). I still did not like how the vehicle handled. Now for the SE and base models... the only avail engine just didn't make it at all...
Long story short.... not one of them came anywhere close to the wonderful experience we have had with our now 6 year old Eurovan. In the bus world, back when the Scenicruisers ruled the road, it was said by many a bus company owner that the only replacement for a Scenicruiser was another cruiser. So to steal the line, I will say that presently in the USA, the only REAL replacement for a Eurovan is another Eurovan, period!
I totally agree with a1junkie... be patient. The Eurovan is not without faults, but it is an awesome van. Despite all of the $$$ come-ons with the Routan ($3000+ off sticker, $2000 off for financing at 0% with VW credit, $500 loyalty bonus and the $1500 credit for the RSE.. effectively giving me $7000 off a $44000 SEL premium, the Routans remain at the dealership and the Eurovan remains in my driveway.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: (luckeydoug1)*

Well Doug, I definitely give you credit for taking the time to evaluate the Routan in a fair manner rather than immediately dismissing just because it's produced in cooperation with Chrysler.
I definitely enjoyed my 2000 Eurovan MV that I had. It's definitely roomier and a much more enjoyable vehicle for long road trips and camping. If that is the primary use for the vehicle, a used Eurovan is definitely the way to go.
However, if you're looking for a van primarily for reliable daily family transportation, I would opt for the Routan. Like the Chrysler/Dodge minivans, I expect the Routan will be a good workhorse that will provide many years of good service. It's not uncommon for those vans to go 150,000 to 200,000 miles.


----------



## SactoEV (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: should I buy a eurovan? reliability? (mek)*

As somebody that recently bought a 2001 Eurovan MV because my wife "had to have it", I would not reccomend it as a daily driver unless you are prepared to commit time and energy to it. 
Fun...Yes
Roomy...Yes
Great for campling and road trips...Yes
Aestetically pleasing..Yes
Durable and reliable...No
PS We bought our Silver 2001 EV-MV with 70K miles for $11,500.


----------



## mjmjmj (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: should I buy a eurovan? reliability? (mek)*

I have a one for sale in California, great van but I won a Honda VAN! My VW It has 100,000 miles on it and has always been serviced at the dealer. I bought the car at the dealer in 2001 when the original owner traded it for a Pop top...mine has bed/table/moonroof/ place for fridge. It has a few small dings, but No accidents! All records available. I have a new german Transmission installed at the dealer! Beware many of these vans have transmission problems and they cost 6000K to replace. Since i had a good relationship and had always serviced my car at the VW dealer they PAYED for it ..even though out of warrenty. This is a real plus. I only want 14K for mine because I would like to sell it soon. It is Silver . My number is 626 201 2286


----------

